# Treated Lumber



## ARTSBEST (Dec 4, 2006)

I built a work bench with Menards lumber. What options are there for "treating" the wood? Besides painting it? If I stain the wood must I also apply some sort of protecting agent? Thanks.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Menards?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Menards?


One of "our" Boxes.
Not so "corporate" as Blowes.
Not so *EVIL* as the orange 
whose name must not be spoken!
:laughing:


----------



## gixergeo (Jan 22, 2005)

Menards? I would be more concerned on the type of wood rather than the place you bought it from or who made it.


----------

